# Easter Presents for the family



## Quadlex (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, everyone in my family has decided they don't want chocolate for Easter.  Curse them.  So, to save myself money and get them something they'll enjoy, I'm going to be baking everyone something.

Dad's getting *Balsamic Dark Chocolate Biscuits*, my older sister is getting *Irish Cream Taffy*, and my nan, younger sister and mother are unknown.

I'm thinking of making my mother *White Chocolate Gelati* or *Hummingbird Muffins*, but that still leaves my little sister, who's on a diet, and my nan.

The issue with Nan is that she is, well, Nan.  Anything I make could be taken as an insult because she's the dessert maker in the family.  She is also suspicious of anything that's not western in nature, so asiananic desserts are out of the question.

The younger sister, besides being on a diet, isn't likely to care overmuch (She won't appreciate whatever I get her).  I'm thinking of making her some manner of sorbet, which can be light, but I don't know what flavour.  So, I'm asking for suggestions here.

How do I desserterize my Nan and my Sister, in a form suitable for gift giving?


----------

